# Wheat bran & wheat germ



## thenaturalway (May 21, 2008)

I am looking for wheat bran and wheat germ for some recipes I want to try.

Any ideas?


----------



## thenaturalway (May 21, 2008)

I did find wheat bran for food use.  Can I use this?

Is the wheat germ, the oil?


----------



## SoapyGal (May 23, 2008)

I found Wheat Germ Oil at MMS.  Here is the link:

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/FixedOil.html

The list is alphabetical, so it's down at the very bottom.

I have this in my notes about Wheat Germ Oil... I collected it from some soapy place on the web in my travels    ....

*Wheat Germ Oil *
This oil is thick, sticky and antioxidant. It's also very rich in vitamin E. Can be used to nourish dry or cracked skin and soothes skin problems such as eczema and psoriasis. Helps to prevent and reduce scarring and may prevent stretch marks. Mature skin, in particular, will benefit from wheat germ oil. Some people use it as a preservative in vegetable oils, soaps and toiletries, and others totally disagree as to its preservative powers. On its own, wheat germ oil oxidizes rapidly. It should be kept refrigerated. Use at 1 ounce per pound added at trace.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 24, 2008)

Thanks SoapyGal!  I have always wanted to try wheat germ oil, both in my soaps and homemade lotions.  I think I'll but a pound and try it.  Do you think one could find it in a local health food or vitamin shop?  Does Wal-Mart carry it?

Paul :wink:


----------



## SoapyGal (May 28, 2008)

Looking for it in a health food store sounds like a logical place to find it.  It is very healthy (I like to sprinkle Wheat Germ on anything that doesn't move   ).... Not sure what type of price you'd find in there, though... I haven't ventured to Wal-Mart to look for any soaping supplies yet.... if they have it, I bet the price would be very good!  If you go hunting for it there, let us know if you find it!  I'll look the next time I go there, as I'll be looking to see what soap making supplies they _do_ have


----------



## thenaturalway (Jun 4, 2008)

I found a seller on ebay that sells wheat bran (1 lb - $1.69).  Suppose to be all fresh.  This seller (Barry Farms) has ALOT of great priced items that I will be using for my B&B and soap products.

As far as Walmart goes, I didn't find any soap making supplies.  I didn't see anything in the craft section.  But if you search, you could find items here and there to use.  Michael's has some, but not much either.  I'm going to check Hobby Lobby for stuff.  Most everything I'm getting is either from suppliers listed on this forum (thanks guys! great info) or from ebay.

Maybe your Walmart may have stuff.  Good luck!


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tip about the ebay seller.  I'll check them out.  As far as Wal-Mart, if no oils there, maybe a good source for lye pitchers, or other inexpensive soap utensils...?  Whenever I get out there, I'll let you know what I found.  I hope you like your wheat germ oil!


----------

